# STS Turbo Question



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 2004 GTO and I am going to install 3.91 gears in it. I may want to go to an STS Turbo later down the road. 

- I have heard that the lower gears will not work well with a turbo setup, can someone please elaborate on this. 

- I am still going to install the gears. 

I just wanna whoop mustangs. 

Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can spank must Mustangs with just driver mod  Wish I knew more about FI for these cars... but I don't see why gearing would have much to do with the turbos.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

haha, the only thing i can see that would cause a problem is traction....


----------

